# pdfedit had any problems?



## fufukauliza (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello to all,
I was looking for a pdf editor and ended up in this thread: "https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pdf-editor-on-freebsd.79068/" but when I went to install it it didn't find me any packages, not even with the indicated search.
I tried to install it also from the ports but nothing, in the end the procedure gave many errors.
Did pdfedit have any problems that no longer appear among the packages?

Thank you all.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 25, 2021)

FreshPorts -- editors/pdfedit: PDF document manipulating library
					

PDFedit is a free open source pdf editor and a library for manipulating PDF documents, released under terms of GNU GPL version 2. It includes PDF manipulating library based on xpdf, GUI, set of command line tools and a pdf editor.  This package does not include GUI for technical reason.




					www.freshports.org
				




16 May 2021 17:32:03  editors/pdfedit: *mark BROKEN on FreeBSD 13+*


----------



## fufukauliza (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks.

Which pdf editor would you recommend that is not libreoffice?

Best regards.


----------

